# Pangas



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice read!  I love my little pirate/ smuggler boat!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Another panga site with some history and pics

http://www.prettydory.com/Panga%20Project.htm


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice write Brett, but

that guy Shroyer was not the inventor of the panga, THe japanese, Yamaha  I think, came up with the design for the World Monetary Fund (WMF), I think that is the organization.  The characteristics of the hull was required to have was that it could carry heavy loads, use lower hp, thus making it mare fuel efficient, and it had to be able to handle seas.  The boats were made and shipped or had plans shipped to all the poor little chit holes around the world so fisherman could use them and abuse them, including Mexico.   

There was a veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy long discussion about this over on the hull truth.

The guy doesn't even know what the design is called. That flat section is called a delta pad and that was from the japanese design that was shipped all over the world. It has the shape of a long triangle, thus delta pad.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I make no claims to knowledge of the original pangas.
My opinion is that like all hulls, the design was adapted to match the conditions of the waters and needs of the fisherman.
I keep reading and finding contradictory information.
Odds are the ancestral design was a dugout with a tall entry to allow use in rough water without swamping.

Shroyer said the pangas existed when he arrived. He just went to fiberglass construction.
Shroyer's plans are from 1968 and Yamaha got involved with the World Bank in the '70s. That's what I've found so far.
Shroyer simply adapted fiberglass construction to an existing wood hull design, I'm sure adding his own ideas of hull shape.

another site about Shroyer's hulls



> My Other Boat is a Panga
> Mexico cruisers know and love this hard-working boat
> 
> Capt. Patricia Miller and Capt. John Rains
> ...


http://www.goboatingamerica.com/includes/articles/DM_printArticle.asp?id=258


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I had to dig into my old boat porn links for this site.
Panga style done lapstrake...
I've been drooling over these since they first came out.

http://www.caribiana.com/index.html


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

those caribiana's are nice.

i could not care less who invented this boat but it wasn't that guy. like so many other people that blow their own horns in the boating industry. but it was before you and I were born. here is a link to the discussion and some nice photos of other pangas.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/103431-panga-boats.html

here's mine on plane


----------



## River (Sep 28, 2008)

To say Yamaha invented the DESIGN (I'm not talking about Panga term but the hull design) is like saying IKEA invented cheap furniture.... or even saying Ikea invented Furniture period. 
In trying to think of a relatable item I was to say something like it's akin to saying Ford invented cars but that's very close in time frame and people might get confused


Yamaha used an established design and MASS PRODUCED
That's not the same as coming up with the design.
Say with the Dories - someone saying they've seen the design before of Shakespeare's website. The Dory has been around since at least very early 1700s (first notable)


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The Japanese have the wasen,
Indonesians have the perahu,
Southeast Asia has the longboat,
Polynesians have a variety of big wave hulls.
Common features in all, narrow hull and a high prow.
You have to be able to launch through the breakers,
and do so with a minimum of effort.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Yep I contradicted myself the basic design was around before yamaha.  Either way, the guy in Mexico did not.  

I have one and love it and will buy a bigger one later on.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Brett,

I have been looking for it but can't find it and haven't put much time into it. There was a story/blog from a guy that took a 14 or 16 foot panga from San Diego all the way around the Baja peninsula and back up the Gulf of California. It is a neat read if you can find it.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll look for the story, thanks Beavis.
I read all of those I can find.
Shipwrecks, sinkings, solo sailing, round the world races...all good.

this one maybe?

http://www.carlosfiesta.com/


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah that's the story, 

I was wrong again, 19' panga


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

to me, this is the essence of the panga

this boat looks awesome to me


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

this one is just friggin awesome

details here
http://www.japanboats.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=27&products_id=5697


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

big panga http://www.japanboats.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=27&products_id=4744


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Before Angler and PangaMarine,
a small outfit in South Florida was building a nice panga.
Anyone remember Sebrich Boats?
Sebrich even built a small flats skiff, 
I think it was called the Lil' Seb 15.

Here's an original wood panga from Panama:


----------



## River (Sep 28, 2008)

Oooohh... that japanboats Yanmar GA45 is BOOOTYFULL
*sticks tongue out and drools*


...........does that qualify as a microskiff?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The GA45 qualifies only as a panga mothership! 

Parlez vous Francais?

The French controlled parts of the Caribbean have the "saintoise", same style, different name.


----------



## canoenagin (May 27, 2021)

Y'all seen this? Light, mean, fishin machine with the og GeoBass guy


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

There's actually a 14 foot Panga for sale now on the micros for sale board... Doesn't have a poling tower or pushpole clips but looks very nice - worth a look for anyone considering that style of hull...


----------

